# WeekOfYear - change starting weekday



## bdamos (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm using the WeekOfYear function in Power Query.  By default, Sunday is the start of a new week.  I'd like to have this changed to Monday being the start of a new week.  Any ideas would be appreciated!

Current formula:
= Table.AddColumn(#"Changed Type", "WeekOfYear", each Date.WeekOfYear([Date]), type number)

Thanks,

BD


----------



## Matt Allington (Feb 18, 2016)

There is no optional parameter, so I assume it can't be done

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/mt253480.aspx

 I suggest you send a request - it seems like a valid need.

There is an option to change it in the Date.DayOfWeek function.  You could create your own week of year by first creating a DayOfWeek column with Monday as a start date and then indexing the weeks from there.


----------



## bdamos (Feb 19, 2016)

Matt -

Thanks for the reply.  Is there an official request area or is the request made through the 'Additional Feedback' feature?  I have several formatting suggestions to submit as well.

Thanks,

BD


----------



## Matt Allington (Feb 19, 2016)

I keep all sorts of useful links like this on my links page Links -

the one you need is this one https://powerbi.microsoft.com/en-us/support/

there is an "ideas" link on that page


----------

